# reinstalled windows, how to reconnect to internet



## dtalon (Jul 29, 2007)

I just reinstalled windows xp pro and i don't have the installation cd for the isp. I know i don't need it tho because its not the original comp for this internet connection. I just brought it over to my mother's house and just connected up the ethernet cable and it began to work before i reinstalled windows. I have a dell optiplex gx280. I'm just clueless where to go from here. I'm on a cable modem. This computer had never even been on it's own connection to the internet. It just had a wireless network connection. So i'm guessing i need some sort of drivers or somethin. thanks for the help


----------



## dtalon (Jul 29, 2007)

also its a webstar dx2203 series modem.


----------



## dtalon (Jul 29, 2007)

ok i went to the dell website and downloaded the broadcom netextreme 57xx gigabit controller and transferred to my computer and installed it. It seems to be like half working. I get some packets goin out but none comin in. and when i get on IE it can't get ne webpages up. i probably just did everything wrong, but hey at least i'm tryin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dtalon (Jul 29, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jesse Coble>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : student-e791afc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-3C-55-CF

C:\Documents and Settings\Jesse Coble>


----------



## dtalon (Jul 29, 2007)

i put the broadcom netextreme 57xx gigabit on there. just tryin to see if it would work


----------



## dtalon (Jul 29, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jesse Coble>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : student-e791afc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-3C-55-CF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

THAT'S with the ethernet cable attatched. Forgot to put it back on.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like you have either driver or hardware issues with the NIC. The only other reason for 0.0.0.0 IP and subnet is a duplicate IP address.


----------



## jbirdie1 (Aug 11, 2005)

actually dtalon, it's your karma...1st rule of computers is NEVER take mom's computer. Unfortunately, you will live a haunted life of misery, guilt, and funky hardware. **sniff sniff**. sorry dude!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this the only NIC card on the PC? You stated that it had a Wireless PCI card, is it removed?
Can you go to the device manager and see if there are any errors (Yellow or red exclamation points). If so please post. 
I also went to the Dell site and they have a driver for this NIC card with the instructions for install. 
I agree with johnwill, it sounds like you have a driver or hardware problem. Post back with
the requested info.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brians1 (Aug 11, 2007)

go to http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=us&l=en&cs=&k=ethernet+controller&cat=sup and download one of the ethernet controllers


----------

